# how can i get onion smell/taste out of wood cutting board?



## meg-momto2 (Apr 23, 2007)

i've tried scrubbing with a hot water and a very soapy brush and it didn't do a thing. if i cut anything that's fairly moist(watermelon, cucumber...) on the board it will smell and taste like onion. i'm guessing i'll need to sand it down and oil it to get it out. can you think of anything else to take the smell out? baking soda?


----------



## JTSmommie1 (May 25, 2005)

try scrubbing with salt and rubbing with lemon. Never done it myself, but have heard it works.

Laura


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

I have heard the same as PP:
http://whatscookingamerica.net/Cutti...s/AllAbout.htm

Quote:

To eliminate garlic, onion, fish, or other smells from your cutting board,:

Coarse salt or baking soda - Rub the board with course salt or baking soda. Let stand a few minutes and wipe salt or baking soda from board, and then rinse. You may need to re-season after rinsing your cutting board/chopping block.

Lemon - Another very easy technique is to rub fresh lemon juice or rub a cut lemon over the surface of the cutting board to neutralize onion and garlic odors. You may need to re-season after rinsing your cutting board/chopping block.

Vinegar - Keep a spray bottle of undiluted vinegar handy for easy cleaning and sanitizing. You may need to re-season after rinsing your cutting board/chopping block.


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

Sounds like you need to oil your cutting board more frequently, to help keep the smells out. I cut onions every day and my board doesn't smell after washing.
I also have a wooden countertop so I am used to oiling frequently because the counter is still new. I use a highly filtered mineral oil which was sold as a honing oil for knives but also works well for cutting boards because it's food grade.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

I have to admit that my wood cutting boards don't keep onion/garlic smells either, though I do wipe them with a wet cloth right after.

I just got a brand new cutting board and didn't want to use mineral oil so I got some coconut oil for it. It's different than other vegetable oils as it does not go rancid at room temperature.


----------

